# DIY co2



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can some one put up the mixture for co2 again cant find it in the search engine.Thanks Pat.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This should be it: http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/09/diy-co2-recipe-duration-vs-intensity.html


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> This should be it: http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/09/diy-co2-recipe-duration-vs-intensity.html


Thanks alot.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm ... I never had to add baking soda ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gamexeater (Jan 21, 2009)

The baking soda is suppose to stablize the ph of the water or something because adding all the CO2 to the water will make it slightly acidic.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

the baking soda makes the mixture slow down, making it more constant and lasting longer was my impression


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats what I understood too.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I tried the gelatin method before. Works, but the gelatin I bought where fairly expensive. Ultimately, I find that DIY can't offer the consistencies you need for a planted tank. Unless you plan to change it every 2 or 3 weeks and when you do that, it becomes expensive.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gamexeater (Jan 21, 2009)

O.O Interesting...i thought it was the gelatin that was suppose to slow the process and make it last longer. Maybe i just accidently slipped in baking soda in place of gelatin in the previous sentence somehow. @[email protected] Anywho, i just use sugar, yeast and water. I change it every 2 weeks and it's just simpler to me that way.


----------

